
PHPUNIT: Easy unit test writing in Magento 2 - Extait
https://extait.com/blog/phpunit-easy-unit-test-writing-in-magento-2/
======
Extait
Having troubles with writing unit tests?

In this blog post I’m going to touch on unit testing in Magento 2 and show you
how to write unit tests using PHPUnit framework.

